

How Fast Is Google's Internet? Mind-blowingly fast. - sidwyn
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/03/29/how-fast-is-the-internet-at-google-mind-blowing/

======
patrickas
I live in Lebanon we are ranked last in the world in upload speed (0.12 Mb
average upload <http://netindex.com/upload/allcountries/>) and before last in
download speed (0.51Mb average <http://netindex.com/download/allcountries/>)

I often click play on a youtube video, go to bed and wake up to watch it in
the morning.

I am currently developing a small twitter application and the limit of 350 api
requests per HOUR is often not the bottleneck.

Just needed to get that off my chest.

~~~
sidwyn
Wow, that sounds really bad!

------
laacz
Since me and lots of other people here in Latvia have fibre channel (100+Mbps,
no cap, no bw limits, ~30USD with TV and phone package) at home, I'm more than
certain, that there is no need to go over 100Mbps for a household (i'm not
speaking of commercial or startup-ish consumers).

If you are used to downloading large files (read: torrents), they arrive
blazingly fast.

If you are willing to utilize all 100Mbps at all times, you need capable
router to handle not only all of bandwidth, but to be able not to choke on
hundreds of high speed connections, when using P2P (that is CPU intensive).

Also, you can imagine, that i/o speed at 500Mbps (62 megaBYTEs per second) is
close to the limit for common SATA drives.

And to finish - when you have network this fast, you'll soon find out, that
you need some kind of NAS device, since you download stuff all the time.

------
birken
Of all the perks Google has, this is one that I don't recall striking me as
one I missed when I left. Comcast business class internet is certainly fast
enough for standard usage.

------
RyanKearney
That really isn't anything. For example:
<http://www.speedtest.net/result/842209723.png>

Not to mention SoftLayer offers servers in Dallas with 10Gbps uplinks.

~~~
Nemisis7654
I don't see how this "really isn't anything". The speeds at Google are crazy
fast in terms of the average high speed. For example, my speedtest.net results
are 20 Mbps. The link you posted is just another example of how fast these
companies' speeds are. To the average person, it's insane.

